# uploading certified documents for online immiAccount skilled permanent visa 190



## EngTeacher (Aug 13, 2013)

Hello everyone 

I am from the UK and applying for a permanent skilled visa to Australia which is being sponsored by the Victorian State Government. I have been invited to apply for the visa and in the process of getting my health assessment and police checks sorted out (though I haven't been assigned a Case Officer yet).

My visa is 190 and I am using the online immiAccount to apply. I just have a a few questions about uploading documents.

Questions 1) I've seen a few posts around the internet (dated in April 2014) suggesting that:

- a colour scan of original documents is accepted by the DIBP
OR
- certified BLACK AND WHTE photocopies of original documents

Is this still true? 

The Australian Immigration website doesn't mention anything about colour scan copies being accepted anywhere on its site so I have no idea where this information has come from. This is the only information that I could find which states that all documents need to be certified copies as stated below:



> Every visa application requires various supporting documents such as birth certificates, marriage certificates, proof of identity etc.
> 
> Unless asked to do otherwise, you should provide 'certified copies' of original documents, rather than the original documents.
> 
> ...


So does that mean I can upload the following as full colour WITHOUT it being certified?

IELTS certificate
Police Certificate from Australia
Police Certificate from the UK
Birth Certificate
Passport (photo page)
Skills Assessment letter from Australian Computer Society

Question 2) I am assuming that the Medical Assessment is done automatically online and no document needs to be uploaded for that?

Thanks guys, I just want to be sure about this and all the information I found on expat forums/websites was from 6 months but things could have changed since then...you know what the Australian Government is like...


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Still true. Upload good quality colour scans and they dont need certifying. 

Keep all originals handy in case you are asked to send them, almost never happens as they verify them with Governments and outside agencies. 

Medical is uploaded by the doctor who does it, you dont need to do a thing.


----------



## EngTeacher (Aug 13, 2013)

_shel said:


> Still true. Upload good quality colour scans and they dont need certifying.
> 
> Keep all originals handy in case you are asked to send them, almost never happens as they verify them with Governments and outside agencies.
> 
> Medical is uploaded by the doctor who does it, you dont need to do a thing.


Thank you!  
I hope to be able to help others in the same position once I'm successful. :fingerscrossed:


----------

